# Konfiguration der menu.lst



## VioX (8. September 2008)

Tag zusammen.


Bis vor kurzem hatte ich nur WindowsXP auf meiner Festplatte.
Nun wollte ich Ubuntu ausprobieren und hab es mal eben installiert.
Hat auch alles soweit funktioniert.


Jedoch wollte Ubuntu nicht booten und ich hab mit Hilfe der SuperGrubCD die Grub /MBR Dateien geändert.

Nun habe ich beim Start das Ubuntu Bootmenü.
Wenn ich Ubuntu starten möchte, kommt die Fehlermeldung: No such disk found (oder sowas in der Richtung) 
Und wenn ich Windows auswähle, kommt entweder die selbe Fehlermeldung oder eben "hal32.dll nicht gefunden und beschädigt" 

Die Funktion mbrfix auf der SetupCD von Windows hat mich auch nicht weiter gebracht.


HILFE!^^ Ich möchte wenigstens wieder mein Windows starten können.



Danke! :=)


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. September 2008)

Da wurde offensichtlich der Bootloader von Windows beschädigt. Versuche einmal fixboot mit der Reperaturkonsole. Ansonsten kannst du versuchen die fehlende DLL von der Installations-CD mit einer Live-CD auf die Platte zu kopieren und dein Windows so wieder zum laufen zu bekommen.

Zu deinem Problem mit Grub:

Bitte poste die Zeilen, die für jeden einzelnen Eintrag erscheinen wenn du die Taste E drückst und deine Festplattenkonfiguration (wieviele Platten, wie angeschlossen, Anzahl der Partitionen und auf welchen davon die Betriebssysteme installiert sind).


----------



## VioX (8. September 2008)

Danke!

Dast mit fixboot hatte ich schon versucht - ohne Erfolg.
Jedoch wurde mir das alles zu lästig und da ich sowieso sogut wie nichts auf der Platte hatte, wurde sie gnadenlos formatiert.


Ich werde es die nächste Woche nochmals versuchen, dann vllt auf einer eigegen Festplatte.



Danke für deine Mühe!

Gruß


----------



## Navy (10. September 2008)

Wie sieht Deine Plattenkonfiguration, die /boot/grub/menu.lst und "sudo fdisk -l" aus?


----------



## VioX (10. September 2008)

Hey,


wie gesagt, ich hab das jetzt anders gelöst.
Den ganzen Schmodder formatiert und Ubuntu auf eine eigene Festplatte gespielt.
Jetzt funktioniert das auch. Ich boote vom BIOS her von der Festplatte mit Ubuntu. Und im Bootloader von Ubuntu wird auch mein XP angezeigt.

Genauso wie ich es eig. wollte 



Gruß


----------

